
HTML 5 - audio codecs, h.264 licensing issues - Part 2 - Arkid
http://microreviews.org/audio-and-video-support-in-html-5-audio-codecs-licensing-issues-part-2/
======
nextparadigms
Youtube has already converted at least 2/3 of their old videos into WebM, and
all the new ones are converted to WebM as well. I hope Google makes the WebM
player the default on all browsers supporting it, and leave Flash fall-back
for the others, once they have all of them converted (early next year?). I
figure by then they should fix all the remaining issues with it, too (no
fullscreen mode for 1080p video, etc)

I think it's the only way to make video on the web not be patent encumbered.
They need to take a stand and push for it, with their own services. Nobody
else is going to do it for them. They should adopt this Apple-like strategy
with WebM, like Apple did against Flash (and it turned out to be the right
one). Google only really embraced Flash on Android to spite Apple anyway, not
because it was the right strategy or path to take.

~~~
Arkid
Completely agree with you on this. However, Google's removal of h.264 support
is a very interesting move. Possibly because of infrastructure issues but with
so many iOS supporting h.264, youtube may need to support h.264.

~~~
naner
New youtube videos are still being transcoded to h.264 (among the other
formats). I don't think anything with that is changing short-term.

